# Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate. Is it difficult to work with it or is it me?



## obwiju (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello,

I'm not much of a questioner, normally the answers are usually in the forums, in my case it was too but I'm not able to find it, there is a lot of information and very different, or so it seems to me. First of all, sorry for my English, Google translator.

Buy a Chinese Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate 20320-59-6 in liquid form. My only objective is to make amphetamine sulfate, until now, like other colleagues in this forum, I bought a-oil or amphetamine freebase, which as you know, there was little to do to remove the salt.

The problem is that for some reason in Europe there are problems getting a-oil and I have been forced to buy 20320-59-6

Steps depending on the provider

1.Take 100g oil and 350g of NaOH solution(50%) and mixed, stirred at room temperature for 0.5 hours, adjust PH value to 2 with concentrated hydrochloric acid (33%, 37%) dropwise.
2. Transfer to a glass reaction flask, add condenser, heat to 105°C and reflux reaction for 5-8hours(5 hours can be) to get the oil, add 2g anhydrous sodium sulfate dry 30 minutes, fliter, get the yellow oil


What is your opinion? What product do I get like this? P2p, a-oil….
What should I do next to remove the amphetamine sulfate?
Thank you


----------



## btcboss2022

It's a difficult product better powder 5449...


----------



## G.Patton

obwiju said:


> What is your opinion? What product do I get like this? P2p



obwijuHello. You'll get P2P. 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) from Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate There is method of preparation p2p from 20320-59-6. If you want to get Amph*sulphate from P2P, you have to read this topic. http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/


----------



## obwiju

G.Patton said:


> Hola. Obtendrás P2P. 1-Fenil-2-propanona (P2P) a partir de dietil(fenilacetil)malonato Hay un método de preparación de p2p de 20320-59-6. Si quieres obtener Amph*sulfato de P2P, tienes que leer este tema. http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...anfetamina-de-p2p-fenil-2-propanona.1378/



G.PattonThanks. I will follow your advice


----------

